# Can Any One Help Me



## RSK (Nov 24, 2005)

HI GUY'S CAN ANY ONE POST A PIC FOR ME I HAVE A LOT I HAVE TO BID ON I HAVE TO PLOW AND SALT IT THANKS


----------



## RSK (Nov 24, 2005)

OUT OF ALL THE PLOW GUY'S HEAR NO ONE CAN POST A PIC FOR ME


----------



## imdawrlus (Sep 13, 2005)

what exactly do you want done?


----------



## RSK (Nov 24, 2005)

imdawrlus said:


> what exactly do you want done?


I HAVE A PIC I WOULD LIKE TO POST BUT I CAN NOT POST YET I CAN EMIAL THE PIC IF YOU CAN POST IT


----------



## SnoForce (Feb 8, 2004)

[email protected]


----------



## imdawrlus (Sep 13, 2005)

i sent you a private message a little while ago


----------



## imdawrlus (Sep 13, 2005)

here ya go


----------



## RSK (Nov 24, 2005)

imdawrlus said:


> here ya go


thanks for posting the pic 
hi guy's how much would you charge to plow this lot and how much salt would you put on this lot thanks for any info :waving:


----------



## WMHLC (Jul 31, 2005)

How many square feet is the lot? What equipment do you have? Do you have to do walks? How long do you think it will take you to plow it?


----------



## RSK (Nov 24, 2005)

WMHLC said:


> How many square feet is the lot? What equipment do you have? Do you have to do walks? How long do you think it will take you to plow it?


hi 
i did not go and give a bid on this yet the bids go out next week i have a 92 ford 250 with a Meyer 7'1/2 plow and a 95 ford dump truck with a 9ft plow have bulk salt spreaders for both truck yes i have to do the walks with two trucks about 45m to plow the lot thank's:waving:


----------



## WMHLC (Jul 31, 2005)

Is this to plow this year or for next year? The reason I ask is just wondering why the current contractor is not plowing. Did he do a bad job, or did the client forget to pay his bill. Is it per push, or by the inch? What is your hourly rate?


----------



## RSK (Nov 24, 2005)

WMHLC said:


> Is this to plow this year or for next year? The reason I ask is just wondering why the current contractor is not plowing. Did he do a bad job, or did the client forget to pay his bill. Is it per push, or by the inch? What is your hourly rate?


The contractor that was plowing the lot he did not plow the lot all the time so thats way they are looking for some one to do the rest of this year and next year it is for per push and salt the lot :waving:


----------

